# Masons and Eastern Stars help needy families



## Blake Bowden (Dec 11, 2009)

Progressive Lodge #17 of the Prince Hall Grand Lodge Free and Accepted Masons and Progressive Chapter #30 Order of Eastern Star along with New Brunswick International Inc. were able to assist over 50 families in the New Brunswick area this year for their Annual Thansgiving Program. Each family submitted was given a turkey and a basket of food for their Thanksgiving dinner. This is one of the major charitable events for the fraternal organization.

Source: Masons and Eastern Stars help needy families | mycentraljersey.com | MyCentralJersey.com


----------



## rhitland (Dec 11, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------

